# Need advice for Hunting setup for squirrel



## Killercatapults (Feb 22, 2019)

What would be the best combo with theraband gold And 11mm steel for squirrels


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

As much rubber as you can pull and accurately shoot. Then a head or back shot only. 
Welcome to the forum. Good luck!


----------



## Killercatapults (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks for the info I appreciate it


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Squirrels can be surprisingly tough little buggers.

+1 to what ibojoe said


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I’ve been getting pretty good speed with 11mm steel and theraband gold using a 30mm to 15mm taper. Fast with a light draw


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

As far as steel goes 11mm is bout all I hunt with. It will take part of their heads off or break their back. 
Never pass on a back shot, put it right between the shoulders


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks for the tip about the back shot, I never would have thought to try that.


----------

